# "HotspotShield VPN "- taugt es was ?



## ameise11 (1. Oktober 2011)

hallo, 

ich möchte gerne unerkannt im netz surfen und möchte weder von google und 
internetprovidern , vor allem meinen providern, verfolgt werden.

ich habe da etwas gefunden aus den USA : Hotspot Shield - Download - CHIP Online 

hat jemand es schon ausprobiert , taugt es was ? vielleicht kann mich der VPN anbieter ausspionieren, egal,
das wichtigste ist ,dass mich mein provider hier im ausland nicht verfolgen oder schauen kann auf welche seiten ich 
gehe und was ich runterlade  !

danke


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. Oktober 2011)

die kommentare schrecken mich schonmal ab. 
n kostenlose software, die treiber installiert und nur ne i-net evrbindung zulässt, wenn es aktiv is...das greift für mich n bisschen tief ins system ein
da würd ich eher auf das TOR-system setzen.
aber meiner meinung nach bringt das alles nix. wenn jemand dich wirklich "verfolgen" will, dann schafft er es bei diesen varianten immernoch


----------



## ameise11 (1. Oktober 2011)

ab wann kann man mich nicht mehr verfolgen ?



> i-net evrbindung


 was bedeutet das ?
ich mache das ja alles in einer virtual box somit ist nicht mein hauptsystem betroffen .

aber bei TOR kann man doch auch sehen auf welche seiten ich gehe beim provider
und was ich runterlade ,oder ?


----------



## Combi (1. Oktober 2011)

das programm ist gut,habs selber benutzt um uncut games über steam zu aktivieren...
in deutschland klappt dass so nicht,darum mit hotspotshield..bumm...sass ich in amerika und konnte das uncut game installieren..
zum surfen isses auch gut...aber macht das inet was langsamer..


----------



## sQeep (1. Oktober 2011)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ...n kostenlose software, die treiber installiert und nur ne i-net evrbindung zulässt, wenn es aktiv is...das greift für mich n bisschen tief ins system ein
> da würd ich eher auf das TOR-system setzen


Stimmt nicht ganz, du kannst selbst entscheiden ob du mit oder ohne surfen willst. Ich benutze das Teil selbst um Steam Games zu aktivieren und die GEMA zu umgehen. Und im Gegensatz zu TOR stimmt bei HS die Verfügbare Bandbreite.


----------



## NuTSkuL (1. Oktober 2011)

ok, ich lasse mich gerne etwas besseren belehren  hab mich nur auf die komments bezogen, da man (wie ich bereits erwähnte) meiner meinung nach sich nicht einfach verstecken kann. dafür werden zu viele daten überall gespeichert. mittel und wege gibt es immer, um einen zu finden.


----------



## sQeep (1. Oktober 2011)

Das ist natürlich klar, hat man ja erst letzte Woche gelesen als der Proxy-Provider HMA Daten an das FBI, welche im Rahmen Lulzsec/Anonymous ermitteln, weitergegeben hat.


----------



## ameise11 (2. Oktober 2011)

ok, danke euch für diese antworten.

ich möchte ja nichts illegales , von daher ist es mir relativ egal ob jemand in den USA mitloggt.
was ich verhindern möchte ist ,dass jemand beim provider/telekom mich einfach ausspionieren kann 
und sehen kann auf welchen ich seiten surfe und was ich runterlade .

ist hotspot shield in der hinsicht sicher , ist es überhaupt ein VPN-dienst ?

danke


----------



## sQeep (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ist ein VPN.
Über die Sicherheit lässt sich streiten, traue keinem Netzwerk das du nicht selbst überwachst 
Aber bist dato hab ich über HotSpot Shield noch nichts negatives gehört oder gelesen.


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Oktober 2011)

Schaff dir nen Proxy selber an mit Firewall usw. dann is alles geregelt..
Nein spaß, das Vidalia System mti TOR ist schon wirklich gut und Hotspotshield auch.


----------



## ameise11 (3. Oktober 2011)

was kann denn der betreiber von HSS eventuell sehen oder wie kann er mich eventuell überwachen ?

was kann denn mein provider über mich erfahren wenn ich HSS benutze , kann er z.b. sehen auf 
welcehn seiten ich surfe ?
was ist denn der unterschied zu z.b JAP oder TOR ?

danke


----------



## sQeep (3. Oktober 2011)

Rein theoretisch kann er herausfinden welche Seiten du bzw. deine IP aufruft.
Der Unterschied zu JAP und TOR besteht darin dass HSS ein VPN ist, kein Proxy. Über Proxy's werden in der Regel nur Webseitenaufrufe verschleiert, aber keine sonstigen Verbindungen.
Über VPN ist dein kompletter Datenverkehr verschlüsselt.
Bei JAP und TOR gehst du über verschiedene Knotenpunkte und kommst irgendwo raus ins Internet, somit ist es fast unmöglich herauszufinden wie deine Ursprungs-IP ist, selbst wenn ein Nutzer/Anbieter mitloggen würde.
Bei HSS dagegen baust du eine VPN Verbindung zu einem Server auf und gehst von da aus ins Netz. Somit wärst du zurückverfolgbar, wenn der Anbieter mitloggen würde.


----------



## Jimini (3. Oktober 2011)

Anzumerken ist noch, dass TOR sich aufgrund der Netzlast nicht für Filesharing eignet, sondern Filesharing via Bittorrent das Verschleierungskonzept von TOR aushebeln kann. Siehe hierzu Unsicheres Filesharing: Bittorrent kompromittiert Tor-Nutzer - Golem.de
Zudem können bei TOR die Betreiber eines Ausgangsknotens, von dem aus die Daten ins "normale" Netz gehen, theoretisch die Daten mitschneiden, wenn diese nicht verschlüsselt sind. 

Ein VPN-Betreiber hat nicht nur die Möglichkeit, das Ziel des Traffics herauszufinden, sondern kann, wenn der Traffic unverschlüsselt sein VPN durchquert, den kompletten Trafficinhalt einsehen. Verschlüsselte Kommunikation via SSL ist also nach wie vor sehr wichtig.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ameise11 (6. Oktober 2011)

ok, danke euch für die antworten erstmal.

also, um es zusammenzufassen, mein provider kann mich nicht bei benutzung von HSS auspionieren,
sprich aufgerufene seiten von mir nachsehen oder was ich runterlade, andererseits  aber HSS
mich das alles sehen kann , korrekt ?

ist SSL eingeschaltet wenn in der adresszeile "*https*" steht, meinst du das, dann kann auch HSS mich nicht ausspionieren , richtig ?

danke


----------



## sQeep (7. Oktober 2011)

ameise11 schrieb:


> ok, danke euch für die antworten erstmal.
> 
> also, um es zusammenzufassen, mein provider kann mich nicht bei benutzung von HSS auspionieren,
> sprich aufgerufene seiten von mir nachsehen oder was ich runterlade, andererseits  aber HSS
> mich das alles sehen kann , korrekt ?


Korrekt


ameise11 schrieb:


> ist SSL eingeschaltet wenn in der adresszeile "*https*" steht, meinst du das, dann kann auch HSS mich nicht ausspionieren , richtig ?
> 
> danke


 Auch richtig, somit verhinderst du durch eine zusätzliche Verschlüsselung, dass z.B. Passwörter im Klartext übertragen werden.


----------



## ameise11 (15. Oktober 2011)

hi, 

wie ist das jetzt wenn ich HSS in einer virtual box benutze und keins beim host, also dem "richitgen" PC,
funzt da der schnüffelschutz, gegenüber dem provider ?

hier mal ein zitat dazu ,und warum ich das frage :



> So bestünde bei einer Zusammenarbeit
> mit Providern die Möglichkeit, sich in den Datenverkehr einzuklinken und Dateien
> quasi "on the fly" mit einem Trojaner zu infizieren, bevor sie beim Anwender
> ankommen. Der Anwender lädt also eine - eigentlich "saubere" Datei von einem
> Rechner - erhält aber die präparierte Variante.



gruß


----------



## sQeep (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

wenn du HSS in einer virtuellen Umgebung installierst wird nur der Datenverkehr dieser virtuellen Maschine verschlüsselt, jedoch nicht der von deinem eigentlichen Host.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Oktober 2011)

HSS ist eine ziemliche Werbeschleuder. Vor jedem Websitenaufruf kommt eine Werbeeinblendung.


----------



## ameise11 (18. Oktober 2011)

> HSS ist eine ziemliche Werbeschleuder. Vor jedem Websitenaufruf kommt eine Werbeeinblendung.



geb ich dir recht , bloß es ist umsonst , das geht halt vor .


----------



## ameise11 (27. Oktober 2011)

kann man denn mit denn mit HSS den Bundestrojaner verhindern , den PC auszuspionieren ?


----------



## Jimini (27. Oktober 2011)

ameise11 schrieb:


> kann man denn mit denn mit HSS den Bundestrojaner verhindern , den PC auszuspionieren ?


 
Nein, dazu bräuchtest du zumindest eine gescheite Firewall. Und selbst damit wird es nicht leicht, sowas zu blocken. Oder du nutzt einfach kein Windows 

MfG Jimini


----------



## ameise11 (27. Oktober 2011)

um es mal jetzt zusammenzufassen :  

gegen was ist man denn jetzt geschützt , wenn man HSS benutzt ?
vor was ich eigentlich schutz suche ist ,dass man nicht bei der telekom sehen kann welche seiten man aufruft,was man
downloadet , und dann ein profil erstellen kann .

thx an alle hilsbereiten


----------

